# Abilene has quicks at the end of overgrown nails!



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

So my dad has been horrible at Abilene's nails since she was adopted last year. I just visited home for the first time in months and they're horrible. They need to be clipped now so they can start receding and getting back to normal. My dad wants to hire a professional but I've been taking a look at them to see if it's something I could do at home. I know my dad's not likely to actually call someone if I don't intervene.

She gets very, very nervous about paw handling but clipping IS doable. She's not aggressive and I can get a hold of a paw for long enough to look at it with a flashlight. They're either white or brownish so if I look with the light I can see the quicks. The problem is, all of them have quicks that look like they hit the END of her nails. How the heck do you clip them if they're at that point??


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you have access to a Dremel tool? That would be the easiest, I think. What about trying a file of some sort? Just throwing ideas out there, cutting the quick with nail clippers...painful.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

it takes time but if you just nip the tip of the nails the quick will recede as you keep working with them just nipping the very end every 3 to 4 days you will get the nails trimmed back to where they should be... I've seen people just cut the nail back quick and all with a lot of blood stop on hand... The dogs are tender in pain several days when it's done that way they recover fine.. I don't mind taking it slow especially for a senior going through a transition.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

My dad actually does have a dremel here! Just dremel them back slowly day by day?


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

If it were me, yes. Maybe not every day, but the Dremel would be your best bet. I use 60 grit sander drums. Don't hold the sander right on the nail, it will get really hot on the nail. Just pass the Dremel over the nail like if you were doing your own nail. I usually start on the under side of the nail and bring it over the top of the nail (if that makes sense) a few times when I do my dogs nails. Once the nails get to where you want them once weekly is all you need to maintain the nails, it takes longer to set up the Dremel to do the dogs nails than it does to sand the dog's nails.

I've shown quite a few people how to sand their dog's nail. When I first Dremel a new dog's nails I usually have my daughter distract the dog by feeding little pinches of string cheese to the dog while I sand the nails and show the person who owns the dog how I am doing the Dremelling. Usually we go thru 2-4 pieces of cheese. Just so you know, no one showed me how to use the Dremel on the dog's nails, it was just thru trial and error and a very forgiving dog that doesn't hold grudges. I'm just a stay at home mom who used to own a dog that hated the nail clippers. If I can do it so can you!

It takes a little practice to get the hang of it. Your first session you may be only be able to do one nail or paw. Don't give up. It is really easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

is there a way to handle a seriosuly horrified of nail clipping dog to dremel? she hates dremels too and i tried desensitizing her but no luck, rn i just hold her down and do it fast. she screams and flails and bites me... :doh:


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah Abilene's terrified of the dremel being used. She'll sniff it and interact with it even when it's on, but once it touches her nail? NOPE. 

I'm sure she could be desensitized over time but I know my dad won't do it without me around. It'll just up with my dad trying it once, Abilene freaking out when it touches her nails, and then everyone giving up. Happens every time and I know desensitization is not going to happen quickly if my dad's only trying once a week...


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Kayota said:


> is there a way to handle a seriosuly horrified of nail clipping dog to dremel? she hates dremels too and i tried desensitizing her but no luck, rn i just hold her down and do it fast. she screams and flails and bites me... :doh:


If you have someone who can help you, it might be a nail by nail session. With the other person feeding Roxie high value treats. I have found the key to doing a dog that really doesn't like it is for you (the person trimming the nails) to have no fear about doing it. You might have to think out how you are going to handle her usual moves of flailing and biting so you are prepared and have a vision of the outcome in your head already. This is what usually works for me with a difficult dog.

Have you ever gone to a fundraiser doggie wash and nail clipping? Usually the person clipping nails is really quick and has no fear of the dogs, or at least that's how it seems, and the nail clipping is over before the dog knows it. In my mind I am imitating that person when doing nails, sounds weird but that's what works for me.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Eenypup said:


> Yeah Abilene's terrified of the dremel being used. She'll sniff it and interact with it even when it's on, but once it touches her nail? NOPE.
> 
> I'm sure she could be desensitized over time but I know my dad won't do it without me around. It'll just up with my dad trying it once, Abilene freaking out when it touches her nails, and then everyone giving up. Happens every time and I know desensitization is not going to happen quickly if my dad's only trying once a week...


That's too bad. If the dog has to go under anesthesia for something like a teeth cleaning, maybe the vet can cut her nails way back. Otherwise, walking on pavement, especially concrete, can work the nails back a tad.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

The other alternative is to train her to do her own nails. If you're a good clicker training person, or have a trainer who can help you, I'm told this is pretty easy (I'm not, and my dogs do there own nails by running with me on a paved bike path). Basically, glue some heavy duty sandpaper, or the stuff they use on floor sanders, to a board and reward her for dragging her feet across it. Don't get her too hyped up, though, or she'll quick her own nails.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Does walking with your dog on a paved surface really help to keep the nails short? I've never found it does, and in clients I've had who bring their dog to me (thinking their dogs nails are fine) they say they walk them frequently on hard surfaces to keep nail growth down.... 
This certainly doesn't work with Toby... does this actually work with other dogs?? 

Shenzi bites her nails so they're really nice and short. Ty needs them done but they often are left alone because they're black so my Mom's afraid to cut them and when I offer she says no.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> Does walking with your dog on a paved surface really help to keep the nails short? I've never found it does, and in clients I've had who bring their dog to me (thinking their dogs nails are fine) they say they walk them frequently on hard surfaces to keep nail growth down....
> This certainly doesn't work with Toby... does this actually work with other dogs??
> 
> Shenzi bites her nails so they're really nice and short. Ty needs them done but they often are left alone because they're black so my Mom's afraid to cut them and when I offer she says no.


Walking on pavement helps keep nails shorter the bigger the dog is. But I also think it depends on the dog's gait, the shape of his feet, and how he places his feet down and lifts off, etc. I bet walking on pavement is not as effective for, eg. a high-stepping poodle vs. a padding lab. Snowballs nails definitely stayed shorter for longer when he was getting an hour or more or walking on pavement (every day), vs. now when most of his walking is done on grass or dirt trails. But even walking on hard surfaces, his nails still needed to be clipped occasionally - every 6-8 weeks or so. It wasn't enough by itself, but it definitely helped.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Walking on pavement helps keep nails shorter the bigger the dog is. But I also think it depends on the dog's gait, the shape of his feet, and how he places his feet down and lifts off, etc. I bet walking on pavement is not as effective for, eg. a high-stepping poodle vs. a padding lab. Snowballs nails definitely stayed shorter for longer when he was getting an hour or more or walking on pavement (every day), vs. now when most of his walking is done on grass or dirt trails. But even walking on hard surfaces, his nails still needed to be clipped occasionally - every 6-8 weeks or so. It wasn't enough by itself, but it definitely helped.



Haha, funny you should say that about poodles. Sam's always walked on pavement right now, and his nails are... too long. Not talons. Certainly not curling under. But he's definitely got 'tap shoes'. So it helps a little, but not enough. I'm working on desensitizing him to the clippers, but he's gotten more fussy since I no longer have a helper to handle the treats. Also I've quicked him a couple times recently (all my own fault. Was getting frustrated and went too fast... his nails are black and his quicks are long, so I should know better), so he's extra leery. I'm definitely taking notes on this thread right now.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

DaySleepers said:


> Haha, funny you should say that about poodles. Sam's always walked on pavement right now, and his nails are... too long. Not talons. Certainly not curling under. But he's definitely got 'tap shoes'. So it helps a little, but not enough. I'm working on desensitizing him to the clippers, but he's gotten more fussy since I no longer have a helper to handle the treats. Also I've quicked him a couple times recently (all my own fault. Was getting frustrated and went too fast... his nails are black and his quicks are long, so I should know better), so he's extra leery. I'm definitely taking notes on this thread right now.


I love watching poodles walk. Well, walk's not really the right word. In my eye, they mostly prance, haha.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

She walks on pavement a lot and her nails are ridiculous. We tried calmly getting her used to the dremel today and she started snapping at it. So my dad's probably going to have to take her to get it done at a groomer or vet. Oh well.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

gingerkid said:


> Walking on pavement helps keep nails shorter the bigger the dog is. But I also think it depends on the dog's gait, the shape of his feet, and how he places his feet down and lifts off, etc. I bet walking on pavement is not as effective for, eg. a high-stepping poodle vs. a padding lab. Snowballs nails definitely stayed shorter for longer when he was getting an hour or more or walking on pavement (every day), vs. now when most of his walking is done on grass or dirt trails. But even walking on hard surfaces, his nails still needed to be clipped occasionally - every 6-8 weeks or so. It wasn't enough by itself, but it definitely helped.


My Labs do a couple miles on blacktop and crushed lime every day. Their nails stay over long for the show ring but are short enough that they don't click on wood or tile floors.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

you don't need to do all the nails at one time... A good way to start is do one a day.. I know , I know insane.. you need to start somewhere that isn't going to so over stress them out that you get nothing done at all... Things I like to work with..
position some dogs don't like to have their paws extended away from their body, nor do they like to have their paws squeezed when you so focused to do it right you don't even know your doing it when your struggling..

if you can sit on the ground spread leg, with a dog laying on it's side cuddled up to you, even head on your leg.. you can scoop your non dominant hand to cradled the dogs head like you hugging them closer into your body, (perfect place to give a chest rub) you also have access to the leg/paw they laying on, naturally fold the leg towards the body the paw will follow naturally with the leg towards the body, you'll have a perfect view of the nails that you can support the paw in your hand gently .. also have the assistance of the dogs body weight on the leg your working with .. .. Dominant hand with clippers in them (can give belly rubs too) .. At least you can see if the dog is more comfortable bringing the paws into the body then how they felt having their paws pulled out away from the body... (think why thunder shirts can work for a dog) not every dog but the idea of why a thunder shirt could work for the right dog... Is one of my favorite positions I like to try to teach a dog as it can be calming soothing to the right dog and it gives you handling assistance with the dogs own body weight.. 

Hobbling is another position.. (yes got this one from working on my goats feet) use a corner in the room .. line the dog up along a straight wall with butt backed up into the corner wall ... (they can't back away because the wall is there) they lined up against a wall so they can't go that way.. and your standing on the open side able to use some pressure with your knee to press them back to the wall. Just like doing hooves  Why it works for some dogs and not others I don't know.. but it seems to knock them off their game on what to do with it ,, only 3 legs on the ground... 

and the next one is totally totally cheating...... when they deeply sleeping .... this is not about doing all their nails but getting one nail in at a time...

I work on finding a position that they can be relaxed in, and working on that without doing any nails,, so you can work up to 1 nail a day...

always do nails before meal time as you can use meal time as a huge reward ... if they are a chow hound... or a nail before another high reward event.. Need a nail cut before we go for a walk, go outside to play ball... One nail .... just one and we done...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

It's possible to trim around the quick with clippers. Mainly on the upper side of the nail, but it might be possible to clip some under the quick, too. If the nails are long (my parents let their dogs nails get horrible, too) the quick is usually quite thin at the tip of the nail, meaning there's alot of other stuff to trim away. If you remove most of the hard shell on the nail, there'll be much more pressure on the quick to recede


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Does walking with your dog on a paved surface really help to keep the nails short? I've never found it does, and in clients I've had who bring their dog to me (thinking their dogs nails are fine) they say they walk them frequently on hard surfaces to keep nail growth down....
> This certainly doesn't work with Toby... does this actually work with other dogs??
> 
> Shenzi bites her nails so they're really nice and short. Ty needs them done but they often are left alone because they're black so my Mom's afraid to cut them and when I offer she says no.


My dog does a lot of walking and running on pavement and it doesn't seem to do a thing. My aunts German Shepard never gets his nails clipped because he is walked on pavement. I was surprised at how short they were.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

The only thing we have seen that worked is having a dog who clips its own nails by biting them. Our two boys will cut their nails down until they get right near the quick where it would hurt to go any further.

I traumatized Louie a bit as a puppy when I quicked him twice. He seems to realize that the more regularly he cuts his nails, the less of the clipper he sees. All we trim now is the dewclaws.

How you could teach that is a mystery to me. Louie imprinted on Clyde, who cuts his own nails out of a habit developed from boredom as a puppy.


----------

